# TC Helicon Voice Live 3 Extreme



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am a fan of this company and presently have their Voice Live one. We always know they are going to come out with something better but this one seems to have just about everything a person would need. Any thoughts on this one? 

http://www.tc-helicon.com/en/products/voicelive-3-extreme/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been looking at all the Helicon stuff as well. I have the Mic Mechanic right now but they go far beyond that unit. Pricey stuff though and although it really enhances voice control none of them can turn me into a real singer.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I bought a used Create XT from L&M for $140. Does everything I need, no harmony though if that's what you're looking for. Not the most user friendly piece of kit but it sounds good. I can also get a good "radio/megaphone" voice for "Diggin' a Hole", which is the main reason I bought it.

I can't ever see me spending close to $1000 on vocal effects.

Also I haven't seen any of them with a good EQ section, which is one thing I would make good use of. Not sure if the Extreme has that capability.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

That is crazy. I think I'd prefer a dedicated vocal processor though. Crazy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have been looking at all the Helicon stuff as well. I have the Mic Mechanic right now but they go far beyond that unit. Pricey stuff though and although it really enhances voice control none of them can turn me into a real singer.


Shucks, Scott, that is bad news. When you find something that turns you into a real singer please let me know right away. I have been looking for the same thing for years!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm a fan of TC stuff. 

Their products do what they say, and are usually the most resonantly priced vocal processing option, for live performances. 

Studio requires other methods


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

So how good are the harmonies on these things? Long and McQuade has the voice live play on sale and I am tempted. The guys I jam with won't sing back ups. I am the singer by default. I would love to get some harmonizing, a bit of pitch correction, and a little reverb. 

Are the harmonizes any better than using a pitch shifter in my multifx?
Is the pitch correction anywhere near auto tune's level?

I would hate to shell out cash and be disappointed by robots and chipmunk harmonies.

TG


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> So how good are the harmonies on these things? Long and McQuade has the voice live play on sale and I am tempted. The guys I jam with won't sing back ups. I am the singer by default. I would love to get some harmonizing, a bit of pitch correction, and a little reverb.
> 
> Are the harmonizes any better than using a pitch shifter in my multifx?
> Is the pitch correction anywhere near auto tune's level?
> ...


I have the Tc Helicon Voicelive play GTX and the harmonies are great. No robots or chipmunk harmonies. Great reverbs you might have to tweak.
Listen to this song I recorded with it
http://www.videscape.com/play/iwbl154llnsfi84s


Also have your guitar hooked up to it to read the harmonies and pitch correction. Great for live or recording


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Cool, thanks for the info. Does your unit use your guitar to detect pitch? The "voice live play" uses small mics built into the unit to detect the key you are playing in but I fear it won't work as well as a guitar input. A thumping bass drum could be a problem.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes their is a guitar input to detect pitch and harmony, or you could use a keyboard. I think their is a guitar input on all of them. Like I said I added more reverb inside the voicelive play GTX. You can add as much as you like or change to studio, church, hall, small room , big room. The reverbs are really good. You can also make your harmonies more pronounced or less. Stick with pitch detection at 40%. I found if you go beyond that it will try to pitch detect too much and sounds awful. 500 presets on mine but I picked maybe 7 or 8 that I like the best and stuck with them. Which voicelive play has the small mics built into them? I would avoid that. They don;t make the voicelive play GTX anymore. They have the GTX acoustic and GTX electric instead. Mine has stereo outs while the acoustic only have mono out. The GTX electric has stereo out.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I just looked at Long and mcquade and i see the one you are talking about. I dont believe their is little mics in the unit. It would detect the pitch coming from the band sound into the mic you are singing with.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Slooky said:


> I have the Tc Helicon Voicelive play GTX and the harmonies are great. No robots or chipmunk harmonies. Great reverbs you might have to tweak.
> Listen to this song I recorded with it
> http://www.videscape.com/play/iwbl154llnsfi84s
> 
> ...


I liked thast a lot. Can't quite put my finger on who it reminded me off, maybe a touch of the Moody Blues.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks Davetcan , very much appreciated!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I use the TC Helicon Harmony Singer ,and like it alot, when i bought it a couple years ago, i got a free TC mic, that control it..


----------

